# No October POTM. Did I miss something?



## Juga (Nov 7, 2013)

As the title suggests. Is there no October 13 POTM thread? Are you guys still continuing this contest?


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2013)

I was wondering too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2013)

Mishele's been too doggone busy hunting down sexy, jiggle-filled avatar .gifs to get the balloting thread done! ;-)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 7, 2013)

We wont have one.  Nobody has posted anything good.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 7, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> We wont have one. Nobody has posted anything good.



So what are you trying to say Robin? I posted over 31 pictures in October. Far more than ever


----------



## sm4him (Nov 7, 2013)

Actually, I think the POTM is Overread's thing. But Mish has tried to keep it up the last couple of months, but Over seems to be over-occupied somewhere else. 
I don't think we ever even got the August winner posted on the home page. Robin's July photo is still there, and my September photo (although Robin's photo got a bigger space than mine; I think I'll report favoritism among the TPF mods&#8230;  )

EDIT: Oh, and I never saw that grand prize I was supposed to get. A new car wasn't it? That would certainly come in handy about now. :lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Nov 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Actually, I think the POTM is Overread's thing. But Mish has tried to keep it up the last couple of months, but Over seems to be over-occupied somewhere else.
> I don't think we ever even got the August winner posted on the home page. Robin's July photo is still there, and my September photo (although Robin's photo got a bigger space than mine; I think I'll report favoritism among the TPF mods&#8230;  )




Yeah, you do that Sharon. BTW, how are you feeling?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Mishele's been too doggone busy hunting down sexy, jiggle-filled avatar .gifs to get the balloting thread done! ;-)



Boy I bet that makes for some strange looking roadkill.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 7, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> We wont have one. Nobody has posted anything good.



That's not true.  That one guy posted a great shot of the inside of his lens cap.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 7, 2013)

ronlane said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think the POTM is Overread's thing. But Mish has tried to keep it up the last couple of months, but Over seems to be over-occupied somewhere else.
> ...



Like I got hit in the chest with a concrete block that was moving at about 70mph. 
And like I am VERY happy to have WALKED away from that!

Chest still hurts too much to really even consider trying to hold the camera and walk around with it. Patience is really not my strongest point.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Sorry to hear it still hurts. praying for a speedy recovery. If the weather is like it is here, it's almost too cool to get out and shoot birds anyway. (I think the are starting to walk further south now  )


----------

